# C'mon, fess up - who gets to Germany and hits McDonald's for a McRib?



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/McRib...8.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=7&asset=&ccode=

It seems like the McRib is a staple in Germany, and very popular over here. I wonder how many 'festers intentionally hit up Mickey D's whilst on ED just to get their McRib apetite satisfied. Perhaps I'll get one to go (take away), and enjoy it in the premium lounge .

Hmmmm, a nice McRib after a triple digit fling down the autobahn - how can life be better?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

You may be the first Chris


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Why would I get a McRib in Germany that costs me the equivalent of US $5.00 instead of the $2.39 I am paying here??!!

What are ya??!! Chinese??!!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Well - it's a limited menu item in the US - but staple on the German menu. There are times when $10,000 won't get you a McRib in the USA.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

We hit McD's in Zell am See Austria. no McRib though. N4S


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/McRib...8.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=7&asset=&ccode=
> 
> the McRib


Isn't that something Krusty Burger used to offer on "The Simpsons"?

Actually I've never had a McRib..


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> ...
> Actually I've never had a McRib..


:slap: WTH is wrong w/ you??!! What are ya.. A commie??!!


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

yuckkkk

I usually go to McDonalds in other countries to see what they have that's different. It was late one night and when you don't know where to go to eat, I saw a McDonalds and got some type of wurst-burger..not good.


----------



## gongalongas (Sep 4, 2010)

The only time I had fast food in Germany was one morning that I tried to grab breakfast at a Burger King near our hotel in Munich. They didn't have any type of breakfast menu up, so I can't remember what I asked for, the cashier responded "breakfast hamburger" so I figured that either (1) they refer to breakfast sandwiches as burgers, or (2) I was about to get some odd hamburger / breakfast biscuit hybrid.

What I ended up getting was just a standard whopper, with a giant slice of egg on it. It had tomatoes, mayonnaise, all the normal stuff, with a giant egg disk. My wife started cracking up when I unwrapped it.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

When I'm in the UK, I like to get the Chicken King Sandwhich. I haven't been to a McDonalds in States for years, so I'm not sure if they sell it here. 

I did hit a Burger King the ED before last, but like good Europeans, we rode bicycles to get there. :bigpimp:


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

beewang said:


> :slap: WTH is wrong w/ you??!! What are ya.. A commie??!!


Well...actually when I want to eat cheaply and quickly, I hit up a local "Bella Italia"!

Now..ask me if I have had their Cheese Tortellini with a Spazie, I would proudly raise my hand and claim title to having eaten that many times over!


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

I have to fess up: I was at a Burger King once in Munich. 

In my defense, I needed (1) Internet connectivity in the middle of the city, and (2) for whatever reason, my stomach was rejecting German food (not beer though). 

One shocking thing I found out was that ketchup isn't free with the burger in Germany... talk about being cheap. What's next? Charge for napkins?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

McDonalds has the cleanest bathrooms that you will find near the Autobahn.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

We stopped at a McDonalds outside of Paris on our ED trip because they had wifi and we needed to get online. I had "chicken shake." You won't find that on the menu at a USA McDonalds.


----------



## cethegus (Dec 5, 2010)

When I get to a McDonalds here in Germany the only thing I eat is the McRib burger. It costs about 5.60 EUR in a menu with medium french fries and a medium coke. And yes, they do charge extra for ketchup and mayonnaise (about 0.10 EUR).


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Usually in Germany you get 1 Ketchup or 1 Mayonaise for free, an extra one costs 0.30.

In Austria they charge even the first Ketchup.

In case anyone wants to taste Bavarian fast food:

http://www.vinzenzmurr.de/mittagstisch_imbiss.html

(I don't like it)


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't understand why you all not stopping by McD at US airport and grab a bunch of ketchup before heading to Germany. 

You will saved like 0.15 cents and that's a great money saving toward premium gasoline 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

GiaGiaJa said:


> I don't understand why you all not stopping by McD at US airport and grab a bunch of ketchup before heading to Germany.
> 
> You will saved like 0.15 cents and that's a great money saving toward premium gasoline
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Yeah, wish I had known about it! I could've saved whole 50 cents. That's like 50 pennies or something. The ED wiki should be updated with this valuable information.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

In general, I like to go to McD in Europe on a long driving day. It's convenient, decor is better and cleaner.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Actually I've never had a McRib..


I did. Once. It was in San Diego.

On our ED trip, we did stop at a Burger King in The Netherlands. As I recall we only got drinks. That and a 1/2 tank of Super for the X3.

We very occasionally go to McDonalds here. There is one off of the A55 on the way back from Manchester that seems to come up at about the right time for a break from driving. UK McD's have a spicy veggie that Debbie kinda likes. Its slightly like an Indian snack on a bun.

http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/food/deli/spicy-veggie.mcdj


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> UK McD's have a spicy veggie that Debbie kinda likes. Its slightly like an Indian snack on a bun.
> 
> http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/food/deli/spicy-veggie.mcdj


That sounds good, like a falafel burger


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

craigrow said:


> ... I had "chicken shake." You won't find that on the menu at a USA McDonalds.


Yummy, sounds delicious!









http://www.meninaprons.net/archives/2007/07/high_protein_chicken_shake.html


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> It seems like the McRib is a staple in Germany, and very popular over here. I wonder how many 'festers intentionally hit up Mickey D's whilst on ED just to get their McRib apetite satisfied.


I hit McDonalds for a McRib about twice a year, when there's a coupon for them in the paper. That's often enough to stay my long term addiction. At the moment, what's really giving me the shakes, is simply thinking about some Danish _Wienerbrød_. I'd say it's about time for another run for the border.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected];5682091
Actually I've never had a McRib..[/QUOTE said:


> Me either. IMO any body that would eat that kind of food has a grudge against there stomach.
> cheers
> vern


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

You must be joking.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Neutrinolad said:


> You must be joking.


Not at all.
cheers
vern


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll admit - I ate at McDonalds 4 times (5 if you count the McCafe in Salzburg) over two weeks in Europe earlier this year.

I hardly ever eat McDonalds or any other fast food while stateside, maybe have fast food once or twice a month & McDonalds once or twice a year. Eating in McDonalds in Germany is way different than in the states. For one, the facilities are clean & the employees are well trained in customer service. Secondly, the food is much better, it always seemed to be served at a hotter temprature and appearance was closer to the advertisement and not the slop served in America. Lastly, the side salad option instead of fries is wonderful - not that iceberg crap that you get in most fast food salads, but actual mixed greens.

I know it's lame to eat American fast food while in Europe, but generally we ate it on days we were traveling out of convenience. We would have actually preferred to eat at local bakeries/deli for lunch, but when pressed for time we stuck with the known commodity.


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

*Forget McRib - McCafe Sehr Gut!*

In Germany for ED in November and visited McDonalds a couple of times. No McRib for us as we see it as a very bad imitation of BBQ and we are partial to Memphis for BBQ.

However, in Germany (and most of Europe) they have separate in-store McCafes. McCafe's serve premium coffees, expresso and coffee drinks along with wonderful sweets & pasteries. Their cappucino is the best and the price is very reasonable.

Also tried their burgers and fries and thought they were very good. We noted however that the bun was somewhat denser and more substantial than US fare. The Germans love their bread to be hearty and it shows in the burgers at their Mickey D's.

Their stores were very busy when we visited, so I'd say there are quite popular there.

Bottom line is we recommend McDonalds in Germany - just not for the McRib.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Another reason to get a McRib (or two) in Germany - http://www.cnbc.com/id/49062304


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not proud: Yes I make a special stop, usually in Landsberg am Lech, for a McRib whenever I go to the Munich area. And during their annual month long appearance here in the States I generally try to hit McDonald's a couple of times. I even "perfected" making my own at home. I love 'em! And they're about the only menu item that McDonald's carries that I still really enjoy.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I always end up at a McDonalds once during my international trips. In Paris it was more for the free wi-fi, but it did achieve the goal of cheap comfort food in an expensive city. I was determined in Singapore not to do this, but then I saw they had "Spicy" Chicken McNuggets with "Curry" dipping sauce. I couldn't resist and I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## Teleskier (Jun 30, 2012)

Everyone is different, so no offense, but...

Eating nutritionally-bad-for-you foods - that part I get.

However when you're in the land of all the most awesome fast foods, grand-daddy of US fast foods, you HAVE to go for them.

I think it is hilarious that many tourists can't come to the US without eating a German-now-American hamburger and a German-now-American frankfurter hot dog, meanwhile I can't go to Germany without getting my fix for Turkish-now-German Döner kebab!!

These Germanic quick fast foods I miss terribly when back home in the US:

Leberkäse mit Semmel und senf
Würstel mit senf
Currywurst !!
Fleischpflanzerl
Döner kebab !!
Schnitzelsemmel
Rollmop semmels !!

In a few days during my ED, I'll be eating these during every single one of the few 'fast food' moments I might have over there. I certainly wouldn't waste such moments on a McD product I can get 24/7 here. YMMV.


















































Yum!


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

+4 on the currywurst, +1 on that McRib. Delicious!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Bee - you crack me up! Sometimes you go a month or more w/o any posts and then your crazy, Duck sauced, rain-drenched right brain gets the best of you and ...away you go!

Hope all is well

Dick


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

There's a McD around the corner from my timeshare in Kensington, London UK. I often stop there for the free Wifi and a Coke or other drink. Most Euro McD have free Wifi so if I need to Skype, it's a known place. 

Cheers


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

McDonalds usually has wifi. Have stopped for coffee and email. No Macribs or burgers tho.


----------



## itsmeAnuj (Aug 26, 2012)

They have this Paneer wrap in India which is so delicious! http://www.mcdonaldsindia.com/menu.html

I never thought of going to McDonalds when I go to Europe but I may be actually plugging it into my GPS now. When I report back to my family they are going to question my taste. :rofl:


----------



## itsmeAnuj (Aug 26, 2012)

Just went on the German McDonalds website. Look at all these condiments! http://www.mcdonalds.de/produkte/produktfinder.html#/saucen_dressings


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Reminds me of the time I went to McD's in Beijing... just to say I went to one over there... I don't recommend it...


----------

